

Glitch: Flickr’s Stewart Butterfield Explains His Ambitious Online Game - od
http://mashable.com/2010/02/12/glitch-interview/

======
bootload
_"... What are the system requirements?: A web browser with Flash installed,
on pretty much any computer purchased in the last few years. ..."_ from ~
<http://glitch.com/>

Oops ~ <http://www.google.com/search?q=flash+ipad+iphone>

~~~
illumin8
They should be developing this in Unity. You can publish to Win, Mac, all
major browsers, and iPhone/iPad. Not only that, you get actual 3d rendering
support, including PhysX, and a nice content pipeline.

~~~
z8000
How would Unity integrate with Facebook, and send SMS messages?

~~~
illumin8
Unity publishes web apps. I assume you could embed them in any web content,
including FB, however, you'd need your users to install a Unity browser
plugin.

